# LFTS 10-290



## kb8wgb (Nov 8, 2013)

Getting ready to head out in in van buren county. Good luck every one.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

don'tgoenough said:


> Was excited when I found out we didn't have to work today and planned on a morning sit. Watched a high school playoff game last night and went to bed with great intentions for today. Been up since 1:00 coughing and hacking finally got out of bed at 3:00 as wife was getting no sleep either with all the coughing. Been slugging down coffee since 4 and hoping this crap subsides, feel great otherwise and still hoping to get out, but I'll bet there will be a nap at some point today. Good luck all!


Just got over that crap


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Live from the sofa. Good luck sportsmen


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Woke up at 5:15 to SW wind. Can't hunt a SW wind so I went back to sleep. Now at 7:10 it's saying NW wind.....go figure.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Up and at em, warm, breezy in macomb county. Set up on a ridge overlooking creek bottom. Jumped on le doe on the way through that was bedded by the stand, she didn't seem to be in a hurry to leave either.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Fist day of my first 10 day straight hunts! Off work all next week to try and get a big buck. Up at the cabin in Arenac county good luck to all!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

All settled in at Wellston. This weather is way to warm. Cools off tomorrow morning though.


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

In my box blind in Arenac county. Warm, windy. Good luck!


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in from Posen, a coworker invited me to hunt with him this weekend on his property.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

All settled in eastern sanilac county. First sit of year here. Winds perfect for the scrape line and run across from me. 

Good luck all


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck everyone. I expect some great stories today. I will join you later this afternoon.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Live from the tailgate. Going for a miracle today. Go Green!


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Windy and warm in Ottawa County. Hoping for some action...we will see


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

bheary said:


> Live from the sofa. Good luck sportsmen


Amen, it's been a long week.

Gonna give it a try tomorrow morning.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Windy and warm in Jackson County, no deer yet


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Warm here in Hillsdale. Feels great to be out. Good luck all.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa , had a buck by me before daylight just could make him out against the corn with binos. good luck everyone


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

lreigler said:


> Live from the tailgate. Going for a miracle today. Go Green!


Think your a year late on your miracle just saying


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

To warm and windy for me.... maybe this evening. Back to bed to chase momma's "whitetail" lol


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Sitting in the hardwoods at camp in Alcona county.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

A doe and her two fawns walked by, three different fork horns have followed their trail in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

5 bucks, 5 does so far.
This one has potential.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 231629
> View attachment 231628
> 5 bucks, 5 does so far.
> This one has potential.


Potential to give me a heart attack when dragging him out, lol


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in the middle of it again this morning , four bucks following one does but no big boy so far , they got her in a thicket about 75 yards away so we will c if he shows


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 231629
> View attachment 231628
> 5 bucks, 5 does so far.
> This one has potential.


If that guy walked that close to me Im sure he wouldn't be walking to much longer.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 231629
> View attachment 231628
> 5 bucks, 5 does so far.
> This one has potential.


Looks like a good 2 yr old Tony. 130"+ 3 yr old in the making. ☺


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Checking in from Saginaw county. Sitting on the ground in a low impact spot. Not very many options for this wind direction. No deer yet and skeeters are plentiful.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 231629
> View attachment 231628
> 5 bucks, 5 does so far.
> This one has potential.


Cool pics. Can't wait to get out this afternoon


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 231629
> View attachment 231628
> 5 bucks, 5 does so far.
> This one has potential.



Yeah....I don't think I could have passed him up. 

How old do you think he is? You think he is just a good 2 yr old or is he 3?


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Lots moving before light. Heard a buck grunt 5 times about 15 yards away. To dark to see anything. Windy and mild in Livingston County.


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

2 does and a button so far.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Like everyone else warm and windy this morning in Mason county. One 4 point so far. Did watch a very big buck tend a doe in the middle of a field for the last hour. They are two fields away hoping she heads my way.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Solid buck. My largest bow kill


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Balmy and 60° here in Glennie, getting ate alive it's so warm, didn't hurt the deer movement this morning,I called in a really nice 8pt for my son from 200 yards out, when he turned and committed I lost him in the high weeds, he doubled back and walked out of sight until I caught a glimpse of him on a be line at 30 yards, I whispered get ready and he froze, sure was exciting and the boys knees where knocking , he has had a super tough year and that just adds to the learning experience that deer don't come easy, and the big ones are just plain tough to kill, that one would have went on his wall for sure, he walked off never giving us a shot and we didn't bugger him up to bad, knight and Hale easy grunter, simple and it works ! 
Flight


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

wind has them spooked. had a small doe come into my alfalfa twice this morning, the wind scared her off. then had a 8 pt or better come thur @100 yds, he wanted nothing to do with the alfalfa.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

casscityalum said:


> View attachment 231635
> 
> 
> Solid buck. My largest bow kill


nicely done, congrats on your biggest bow buck!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> View attachment 231635
> 
> 
> Solid buck. My largest bow kill



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice Casscityalum congrats


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Deer still on the move inside cover. Just watched 3 bearded Toms harassing a six point. Pecking at his hams. Lol


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

At verona state game area w my 12yr old. His first time. Up in a 2 man tree stand. All quiet but us


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Wandering arrows said:


> View attachment 231632
> View attachment 231633


What a great looking spot to sit!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just received word an archery buddy fell from his stand this morning after one of the straps broke. Condition is unknown right now.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

rocknreel2 said:


> At verona state game area w my 12yr old. His first time. Up in a 2 man tree stand. All quiet but us


. I have a buddy hunting there right now too and I will be up there for a short 3 day hunt camp starting Nov 6. Good luck hopefully you guys have some action


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> View attachment 231635
> 
> 
> Solid buck. My largest bow kill


 That's a big boy, he looks heavy, let us know how much he weighed, age and county Good for you congratulations!


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Just received word an archery buddy fell from his stand this morning after one of the straps broke. Condition is unknown right now.


Praying for the best


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Just received word an archery buddy fell from his stand this morning after one of the straps broke. Condition is unknown right now.


. That's never good to hear hopefully he's OK I will be sending prayers his way


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Just received word an archery buddy fell from his stand this morning after one of the straps broke. Condition is unknown right now.


 will be will be praying for his complete recovery doesn't sound good I've got some old straps on my ladder stands that I need to replace terrible tragedy and good reminder to the rest of us some of these are on my own land have been in the same spot for years I need to put chains on them metal chains!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

In Kent, had a 6 pt cruise by at 820, nothing since. Winds been hitting me from every direction. Not good.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> View attachment 231635
> 
> 
> Solid buck. My largest bow kill


Congratulations


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Small buck. All else is quiet.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

mattawanhunter said:


> will be will be praying for his complete recovery doesn't sound good I've got some old straps on my ladder stands that I need to replace terrible tragedy and good reminder to the rest of us some of these are on my own land have been in the same spot for years I need to put chains on them metal chains!



Chains/straps whatever you use, need to be inspected before each season using safety equipment when doing so.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a single deer so far in NE Macomb. I did have a squirrel climb up behind me and jump on my backpack hanging on the hook. About gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

mattawanhunter said:


> What a great looking spot to sit!


Thanks , great spot in the Rut


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mattawanhunter said:


> will be will be praying for his complete recovery doesn't sound good I've got some old straps on my ladder stands that I need to replace terrible tragedy and good reminder to the rest of us some of these are on my own land have been in the same spot for years I need to put chains on them metal chains!


Two years on the straps for me then it's chain and a binder.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats casscity!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Check out this guy's side


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> View attachment 231635
> 
> 
> Solid buck. My largest bow kill


Called it . Congrats bud


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a button Buck wandering aimlessly in macomb.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

One more , I call him goiter


----------



## gamegetter (Dec 20, 2000)

could not get out this morning had to take care of this one from thursday night. got him de boned and in the cooler.
hopefully in the freezer tomorrow so i can get back at it on monday. this is the best time of the season. wish it would cool back down. good luck to all and keep knocking them dead


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

casscityalum said:


> View attachment 231635
> 
> 
> Solid buck. My largest bow kill


Nice job! Big ole neck on that guy.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Wandering arrows said:


> One more , I call him goiter
> View attachment 231649


Couple more years and you should pop that for him.........


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Bucks are still moving fellas...Just had two, 2 yr 8 pts hit the same scrape walking the same trail, five minutes apart..Both were walking straight down wind...Second one decent rack small body.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

sniper said:


> Bucks are still moving fellas...Just had two, 2 yr 8 pts hit the same scrape walking the same trail, five minutes apart..Both were walking straight down wind...Second one decent rack small body.


I still have them chasing by me , would of never thought they would be moving like this as warm and windy as it is


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> Bucks are still moving fellas...Just had two, 2 yr 8 pts hit the same scrape walking the same trail, five minutes apart..Both were walking straight down wind...Second one decent rack small body.


Slow by me today so far, three small bucks a doe and two fawns. I haven't even seen a 2.5 year old buck while on stand yet. Rare but only 3rd sit for the season. Turkeys are vocal today.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Got him out and headed to drop off. Great morning and awesome first sit after hanging stand yesterday at 11am.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Congratulations CCA.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Basswood has taken a beating.
































This guy was unpleasant.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes think it was 2 year's ago or was it five? Scary,looks more like 5, I find the black rachet straps with orange stitching last longer than the green with black And light green stripes last longer!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> Basswood has taken a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youser,do you have a picture of him on trail cam?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

mattawanhunter said:


> Youser,do you have a picture of him on trail cam?


Probably.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Have a few others. Not sure who's been hanging out here.


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Back in the blind in posen, seen 9 does this morning and a nice buck but he never came closer than 70 yards. Good wind direction and dropping temps should make for a good hunt tonight.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Heading out to Leslie. No luck this morning.


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

wow get a camara out,


CHASINEYES said:


> Basswood has taken a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats sportsman!
counting down the minutes til I get out of work so I can hit the stand,back to my hot spot after leaving it alone for awhile.
didn't see any last night at another property.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

In the tree early.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

goosebandit2 said:


> Back in the blind in posen, seen 9 does this morning and a nice buck but he never came closer than 70 yards. Good wind direction and dropping temps should make for a good hunt tonight.


Where in Posen?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I accidentally posted this in yesterdays thread. LFTS- live from the smoker. I helped my wife get a batch of her hunter sticks in the smoker.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I love Pepsi!!!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Sitting over a food plot in Hillsdale, looking for redemption


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it in Wellston. This weather is way too warm.


----------



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

Hunting in Posen area. 4 does and a bobcat in the last hour.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Another Posen hunter here. Warm & breezy. No deer yet.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back in the woods. Sitting in a blind this afternoon, and I've got company!


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

Been on stand sice 2 in marsh seen few this morning and one leg stretcher this afternoon slow but very early yet

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Checking in from Isabella cty.. been sitting in the wind since 3,and nothing


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

RMH said:


> I love Pepsi!!!


 Does Hillary! Go blue


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

New stand in SW saginaw co. Trail cameras had more bucks than does on them this morning. 

Here's the guy I'm after. As we speak, I'm in the white pine in the background.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got settled into an Arenac county stand about 4. Hunting the edge of a super thick cedar swamp tonight. Hoping to catch a shooter leaving the swamp tonight!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Back at it on state land. Gotta shake off the skunk from this morning.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

First sit of the year here in Antrim County. Feels good to be up a tree!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, my partner didn't last long.


----------



## Woodsman Traveler (Jun 27, 2014)

dewy6068 said:


> Got settled into an Arenac county stand about 4. Hunting the edge of a super thick cedar swamp tonight. Hoping to catch a shooter leaving the swamp tonight![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm in Arenac as well, south of Alger. Nothing so far....


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back at it here in arenac county. Sitting in the same stand as this morning over looking a rye, buckwheat, radish plot. Saw 3 does this morning early camera is showing better afternoon movement here. Good luck all


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western isabella county Good luck everyone


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Watched an 8 pt locked down with a doe for over an hour tonight. Earliest I've ever seen it.

My dad and i saw 7 different bucks between us. With my 4 yr old along, it was a pretty epic night.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I passed up a 4pt,saw a 6pt and 3 doe also.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Giraffe45 said:


> I'm still trying to find a doe I shot in st Clair county. She was a nice big doe. Shot her right behind the shoulder with a slight angle (15degrees) she kicked up. Walked off slow as hell and I can't find her. Craaaaaaap


Update after your recovery.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Ended up seeing a few does and two little bucks at dark


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't find the arrow. Shot around 630. Started tracking around 7. I shot her from a ground blind. About 30 yds away. 
Another deer was with her (think it was a buck) that deer scrambled off. Left her standing behind a tree. I waited until she took a few steps away from the tree and took aim behind her shoulder. Hit. Heard the twack. She kicked and took off. Ran approx 40 yds and slowed down. I lost sight of her and she headed further into the woods. 
Waited about 30 and headed out. Nothing. Had to step out and get some Taco Bell. Gonna head in with a total of 3 extra people. 
Gonna be a long night. But I'm kinda depressed if I caused harm to an animal and won't recover it.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Giraffe45 said:


> I can't find the arrow. Shot around 630. Started tracking around 7. I shot her from a ground blind. About 30 yds away.
> Another deer was with her (think it was a buck) that deer scrambled off. Left her standing behind a tree. I waited until she took a few steps away from the tree and took aim behind her shoulder. Hit. Heard the twack. She kicked and took off. Ran approx 40 yds and slowed down. I lost sight of her and she headed further into the woods.
> Waited about 30 and headed out. Nothing. Had to step out and get some Taco Bell. Gonna head in with a total of 3 extra people.
> Gonna be a long night. But I'm kinda depressed if I caused harm to an animal and won't recover it.


Good call on backing out and grabbing some Bell. As long as the shot was good and you didn't hear her jump up when you looked initially, you'll get her tonight.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not sure when she stopped moving and when the other deer stopped. They were both in view for quite a long time. More than normal given the foliage still on the trees. They picked an alley and ran down it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

5 doe and a 2 y/o eight for me tonight.
Secretary of war saw 6 does and 2 bucks. One a 2 yo 8.
We hunted 10 miles apart.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Giraffe45 said:


> I'm not sure when she stopped moving and when the other deer stopped. They were both in view for quite a long time. More than normal given the foliage still on the trees. They picked an alley and ran down it.


Sit in your spot and direct someone to where you last saw her or where she was when you shot.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Did that twice. Marked it with a pee bottle.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Giraffe45 said:


> I can't find the arrow. Shot around 630. Started tracking around 7. I shot her from a ground blind. About 30 yds away.
> Another deer was with her (think it was a buck) that deer scrambled off. Left her standing behind a tree. I waited until she took a few steps away from the tree and took aim behind her shoulder. Hit. Heard the twack. She kicked and took off. Ran approx 40 yds and slowed down. I lost sight of her and she headed further into the woods.
> Waited about 30 and headed out. Nothing. Had to step out and get some Taco Bell. Gonna head in with a total of 3 extra people.
> Gonna be a long night. But I'm kinda depressed if I caused harm to an animal and won't recover it.


Was she quartering toward you? Often a slow running deer means you hit guts somewhere along the way


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Take your time, stay quiet and and listen if you hear a deer get up and move back out good luck let us know what the outcome is


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 231687
> 
> I had the same issue with mine last year!!! Lol


Take a kid hunting, priceless!!!


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quartering away. Barely any angle to her. 15 degrees max.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

And now I'm at Taco Bell. A teenager walked in dressed like a deer. I'm dying here. Lol


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Giraffe45 said:


> And now I'm at Taco Bell. A teenager walked in dressed like a deer. I'm dying here. Lol


Arrow or blood on the teen? ( kidding).


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Giraffe45 said:


> Quartering away. Barely any angle to her. 15 degrees max.


. That's a tricky shot


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry. She was almost broadside. Barely any angle.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Much easier shot


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry. She was almost broadside. Barely any angle.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Yeah....I don't think I could have passed him up.
> 
> How old do you think he is? You think he is just a good 2 yr old or is he 3?


2.5 all day


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I


QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 231629
> View attachment 231628
> 5 bucks, 5 does so far.
> This one has potential.


I finished the day seeing 20 deer tonight (3) bucks.
Today's count 30 deer (7) different bucks.
The does were in avoidance mode so it's fixin to bust out any minute!
Another cold front inbound too!


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

8 slick heads and this guy for me tonight. Great sit and had a blast!!


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Had a buck following a doe through a bean field. He stayed about 20 yards back from her. Tried to grunt him in, didn't budge. Used a fawn call and the doe started to bring the buck in but I had to call off the operation. By the time they would have gotten in shooting range it would have been dark. Overall good day, seen 7 doe, 8 point and a 6 point.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just left the woods. Empty handed. I guess the good thing is that I didn't see a single speck of blood. I am hoping that I just missed her. I will recheck my scope tomorrow


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Giraffe45 said:


> Just left the woods. Empty handed. I guess the good thing is that I didn't see a single speck of blood. I am hoping that I just missed her. I will recheck my scope tomorrow


You are not Romoboy in disguise I hope. 

I see you live in Marysville. I'm in st.clair, if you need help tracking in the area or need some help with equipment etc hit me up.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> You are not Romoboy in disguise I hope.
> 
> I see you live in Marysville. I'm in st.clair, if you need help tracking in the area or need some help with equipment etc hit me up.


I'm in St. Clair also. If you need tracking help in the future, let me know.
If I'm around, I will come out.


----------



## Giraffe45 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have no clue what a romoboy is. All I know is that my Fitbit says I walked 9700 steps after I shot that deer.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm also in st Clair and willing to help track sometime if you need help


----------

